# Solved: Linux - Mini Knoppix Download



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Where can I find a download site for Mini Knoppix so I can make a Live CD?

If I search for it, all the links are dead or something is wrong with them.

Need it in the .ISO format so I can burn my own CD.

Mini Knoppix is supposed to be a lite version of Knoppix that can run on much older machines with less than the memory required for Knoppix. So far I only have gotten DSL to run on the old machine I want to use for surfing. Would like to find some other options for Linux on older machines.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Cosmic said:


> Where can I find a download site for Mini Knoppix so I can make a Live CD?
> 
> If I search for it, all the links are dead or something is wrong with them.
> 
> ...


VectorLinux was installed here on an old P2 with 128MB RAM(may have been 64MB). Worked very good.
http://www.vectorlinux.com/

LiveCD list:
http://www.livecdlist.com/?pick=All&showonly=All&sort=&sm=1


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Did get Vector Linux, did get it to run on the PC I want to use.

Still would like to find the Mini Knoppix, the bigger version will not boot, not sure why. Added some more RAM to the system, got like 192 MB, old PC is probably 2003 vintage, think it is some version of a PS/2. Zero names or markings on it. Going to try to up gun it to 512 MB, see it that works.

So far got Puppy, DSL and Vector to run on it. Thinking Puppy and Knoppix is what I want.

Still can't find a copy of Mini Knoppix. Tried Knoppix on a far newer PC, like what I see. But want to set up this old PC as the Linux machine for now. Everything so far is as Live CD's, once I narrow the choices will install them.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Cosmic said:


> Did get Vector Linux, did get it to run on the PC I want to use.
> 
> Still would like to find the Mini Knoppix, the bigger version will not boot, not sure why. Added some more RAM to the system, got like 192 MB, old PC is probably 2003 vintage, think it is some version of a PS/2. Zero names or markings on it. Going to try to up gun it to 512 MB, see it that works.
> 
> ...


" Mini Knoppix

Mini Knoppix 2.0 (Knoppix Lite) is a Knoppix 3.3 based LiveCD and Rescue CD.
bad download links (as of 8/2008)

* Homepage: http://www.inittab.org/lite.html
* Download: (DEADLINK 10/2008)
* Download: (DEADLINK 10/2008) "
http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Knoppix_Customisations

Torrent download:
http://www.inittab.org/

"Tiny Distro DSL Mini Knoppix is Damn Small Linux"
http://kennethhunt.com/archives/001011.html

First on the list, DSL.
http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Knoppix_Customisations


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

I ordered some more memory, so hopefully will be able to run all the Live-CD versions I get my hands on. Been interesting so far.


----------

